# Using a 6-volt starter on a 12-volt conversion



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Greetings people:
I have just restored my '51 Ferguson TO30. When I checked my starter, I discovered that the bushing are very worn, so it , too, needs to be rebuilt. Several years ago, the tractor was converted from 6-volt to 12-volt. Since I need to rebuild anyway, is it possible to change it over to a 12-volt starter? Or, should I just bite the bullet & buy a 12-volt starter? OR, just leave it as a "new bushing" 6-volt?

Thanks much for your response!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

It may not be recommended, but I've just rebuilt the starter (bushings and brushes and drive) many times. If the engine starts easily I'd be surprised you'll have any trouble. If you have to crank and crank it would be hard on the starter and you may want a 12v one.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

I've always agreed with that point of view. The tractor always starts on the 1st try.....


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

ozbirn said:


> I've always agreed with that point of view. The tractor always starts on the 1st try.....


You probably just need to rebuild what you have then. You will be the best judge. Good luck whichever way you go....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you do take it to a auto / marine electric sort of place to be rebuilt, they may be able to rewind it so that it is 12 volt.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The windings in a 6 volt starter are actually heavier than a 12 volt. I had a 1947 Chevrolet truck that was converted to 12 volt but I retained the original starter for years. When it did finally go, I discovered that a 1955-59 Chevy is 12 volt originally and that the starter for a 1955-59 actually worked in the old 47. So you might just see if eventually, this model of tractor eventually went 12 volt.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know about you tractor but I have changed a couple 8n Fords to 12 volt & it doesn't work too good. It seems that the starter spins so fast when it is starting to fire the the drive spins out.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

It'll work just fine. You won't want to let it spin for too long at a time. 5 seconds, max, let it rest 5, and so on. She's gonna fly over so fast I doubt you'll need to do more than a couple crank cycles.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

*general response to all about 6 or 12 volt starter*

We have had it converted to 12 volt for a couple of decades, with no problems. I'm thinking with all this good advise from you guys,, I should be good to go with a standard brush/bushing starter rebuild & keep it 'as is."

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

